# Native ultimate 12 Seat Riser??



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

does anyone own a native ultimate 12, and should i raise the seat or not?


the seat is very comfortable as is, but i would like to be a little higher above the water for casting..

i heard that raising the seat affects the stability..

any thoughts?


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

When I had my ultimate 14.5, I bought the seat riser from native which is basically an expensive foam block with a covering on it. I liked being in the high seat position. It is obviously a little less stable but I still found it stable. It made it easier to paddle over the high gunnels of the boat. That block however, would often slide out from underneath the chair so I had to slide it back throughout the day. I eventually got tired of it and stopped using it. Just wasn't a fan of the design.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Yakkin4bass said:


> When I had my ultimate 14.5, I bought the seat riser from native which is basically an expensive foam block with a covering on it. I liked being in the high seat position. It is obviously a little less stable but I still found it stable. It made it easier to paddle over the high gunnels of the boat. That block however, would often slide out from underneath the chair so I had to slide it back throughout the day. I eventually got tired of it and stopped using it. Just wasn't a fan of the design.




yea i am not paying 100 bones for a foam block lol.. i'm gonna throw something together myself if i deside to raise it.


----------



## piscator (Jun 14, 2004)

I have the 12 and built a pvc riser cheap and works great. No stability problems. Google and you should be able to find some plans. That's how I found them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Just put a couple of blue foam boards together and tape them together as that what I did when I had my U12 but stability was more tippy in rough water.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Yakphisher said:


> Just put a couple of blue foam boards together and tape them together as that what I did when I had my U12 but stability was more tippy in rough water.


You can buy the high density foam at a big box hardware store, pretty durable stuff and cheap!

On my two intro yaks I use a throw cushion and it works great. They are cheap, easy to get, you dont have to modify them and they float.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a U-12.....When I want a little more height, I use a throw cushion also.....Native makes a heavy foam pad that velcroes on to the back of the seat so when you want the added height, you fold the seat back forward and sit on it....with the "throw", you still have the benefit of the seat back to lean against....I'm only 5'8" and find the seat to be extremely comfortable....

Mike


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks guys,

i went with the PVC riser just got done building it..

i am also playing with some LED's


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice man! That seat riser is probably a whole lot better than that pricey block of foam.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Nice man! That seat riser is probably a whole lot better than that pricey block of foam.




yea,,, costed me about 15$ for all the materials.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

The lights are looking good fish frenzy... plans for any more?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

kayakcle216 said:


> The lights are looking good fish frenzy... plans for any more?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks, and yea i think i am gonna put white along the sides and put some more blue on the inside of the hull.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sweet!...post some pics when it's finished man.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't tell from the photo....did you remove the seat from the black tray and leave the tray in the bottom of the boat below the pvc riser?

Mike


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> I can't tell from the photo....did you remove the seat from the black tray and leave the tray in the bottom of the boat below the pvc riser?
> 
> Mike


The tray is still attached to the seat and sits on top of the riser.

I used zip ties to make sure it sits snug.


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Added the white along the sides.. I think i am done for now. 

I will eventually add a globe led or something to the stern.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks great! 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Did you put them on their own independent switches? Where do you keep the battery on the yak? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

I have them all on one switch and the battery is in a bag towards the bow


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

